# Catholic priest claims cannabis field in backyard a gift from God!



## FruityBud (Aug 30, 2008)

A catholic priest, who claims that his back yard full of cannabis plants is a gift from God, has been placed under constant surveillance by police.

Father Cyril Papudov, of Petrich, Bulgaria, has been arrested seven times but police have never caught him actually cultivating the crop.

He insists that the cannabis seeded by itself and is part of Gods gift of nature and nothing to do with him.

There has been a great deal of suspicion over the years about what is going on with these plants, Daily Telegraph quoted police, as saying.

He is a man of the cloth and so a lot of people dont want to think badly of him but frankly if someone has a huge crop of cannabis in their back garden its highly unlikely they are just sitting there admiring its horticultural properties, the police added.

They are now planning a 24-hour surveillance on the priest.

By keeping a watch on the plants we can make sure this is the case and put an end to any suspicions over the purpose of these plants once and for all,  the police said.

*hxxp://tinyurl.com/6d3f54*


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Aug 30, 2008)

*Now that's funny. :rofl: *


----------



## FruityBud (Aug 30, 2008)

It is a funny one.


----------



## SirSmoke-a-Lot (Aug 30, 2008)

Yea thats **... If i plant some and say its from god, im in the back of the cruiser.


----------



## Hick (Aug 30, 2008)

FruityBud said:
			
		

> It is a funny one.


.. yep.. "God" had nothing to do with it...everyone knows only the "pot fairy" performs blessings like that...:hubba:


----------



## nikimadritista (Aug 30, 2008)

Petritch is a small town on the greek border where most cannabis is cultivated in Bulgaria... Police have always been trying to control the traffic of weed from this town to Sofia (the capital) and Have succeeded in the past few years rising the price to 10Euros per gram in Sofia city, where most weed on the market is high quality indoor seeds and is actually sold by people protected by this same police busting priests.. In Petrich one could get a Kilo for 75US...People that grow the herb down there are mostly old retired villagers who have no other source of income... They should just leave them alone they aren't gonna get rich...


----------



## Runbyhemp (Aug 30, 2008)

> &#8220;He is a man of the cloth and so a lot of people don&#8221;t want to think badly of him but frankly if someone has a huge crop of cannabis in their back garden it&#8217;&#8217;s highly unlikely they are just sitting there admiring its horticultural properties,&#8221; the police added.



If I had weed appearing from nowhere in my back yard it would be highly likely I'd sit there admiring its horticultural properties :rofl:


----------



## LowRider (Aug 30, 2008)

Guess I'm going back to church.  i do have a lot of repenting to do in confession.  Wounder when us catholics will say weed is from god and start toking up in church while sipping some wine.  We will start the church movement to legitimize it, YEA!!!


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 31, 2008)

A true gift from the heavens!!!

LOVE IT!!!


----------



## Tater (Aug 31, 2008)

Why isn't anyone condemning this guy as scum and a dealer?  Oh I see because he's a priest.  In my eye's he's the worst kind.  Hiding behind religion.


----------



## The Effen Gee (Aug 31, 2008)

King James Bible

"And God said, Behold, I have given you every herb bearing seed, which is upon the face of all the earth, and every tree, in the which is the fruit of a tree yielding seed; to you it shall be for meat."

...eeenteresting.


----------



## Tater (Aug 31, 2008)

The old testament also talks about god sending wild bears to slaughter an entire village full of innocents because they made fun of a mans deformity and he kept his faith.  Nice guy hope I never meet him.  People tend to forget all the bad things about religion.


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 31, 2008)

I new Jesus smoked.lol


----------



## Tater (Aug 31, 2008)

Bong hits 4 jesus.


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 31, 2008)

Jesus deserves a fatty rip and our mothers.lol


----------



## Alistair (Sep 1, 2008)

Tater,

I believe you're referring to three kids, a bald headed prophet, and a bear.  The kids were making fun of the prophet and the bear came along and killed them.  I realize you don't like religion, but that is one of my favorite stories.  Those kids were punks anyway!  Just kidding man.

I hope this isn't a violation of the site rules.  We're not really talking about religion, but more along the lines of bible stories and how we like or dislike them.

And as far as the priest is concerned, we all know he's smoking the stuff.  However, I was wondering if the police would bust him for harvesting some of it, but not cultivating it?


----------



## Hick (Sep 1, 2008)

Tater said:
			
		

> Why isn't anyone condemning this guy as scum and a dealer?  Oh I see because he's a priest.  In my eye's he's the worst kind.  Hiding behind religion.


   I'm guessing it is all "P-stash".. just for him 'n the choir boys....


----------



## Tater (Sep 1, 2008)

lmao


----------



## MercyEternity (Sep 1, 2008)

It is a plant that grows naturally and we did not create it. At least that priest is not molesting alter boys or screwing congregation members. The police will find any diversion or any easy task just to get away from the real criminals. It is almost as if they pick on harmless people so that they do not have do deal with the real danger that they are supposed to protect us from. I don't know about everyone else but I am getting really tired of them popping up when we do not need them and then showing up after the horror is over. I am also very tired of paying for their pudgy butts to sit around in their fancy squad cars and gossip at bars.


----------



## KGB30 (Sep 1, 2008)

Hick said:
			
		

> I'm guessing it is all "P-stash".. just for him 'n the choir boys....


 

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :chuck: :chuck:


----------



## The Effen Gee (Sep 1, 2008)

This thread makes me uncomfortable...

I really don't like organized religion. I do not discriminate either. I just don't like man-made systems of control. Period.


hxxp://www.zeitgeistmovie.com/


Just a little food for thought.


----------



## Fadeux (Sep 1, 2008)

If more priests were allowed to grow and smoke weed, they might start keeping their hands off the altar boys...


----------



## KGB30 (Sep 1, 2008)

Fadeux said:
			
		

> If more priests were allowed to grow and smoke weed, they might start keeping their hands off the altar boys...


 
Excellent point.lol


----------



## Tater (Sep 1, 2008)

Effen Gee that movie is cool.  I show it to as many people as I can.


----------



## The Effen Gee (Sep 1, 2008)

I have made mass copies and handed them out on the street. 

Not to one up anyone...it's just important to me that this gets out...and folks can draw their own conclusions.

as for me...no more income tax...ever.


----------

